# Laser Eye Surgery



## Black-Cat (Oct 7, 2009)

Has anyone had their eyesight corrected by laser eye surgery?

I'm currently looking at having this done as I've worn contact lenses for 15 years or so and the thought of having nigh on perfect vision from the minute I get up to going to bed is very appealing!

I wear gas permeable (spelling?) lenses which have to be cleaned and soaked every night and the fact that you shouldn't really wear them for more than twelve hours is a bit of a pain in the ar5e! 

I know there are risks in any kind of surgery but the success rates for this kind of thing are quite high so like I say it's very appealing.

Looking forward to reading any comments!


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Black-Cat said:


> Has anyone had their eyesight corrected by laser eye surgery?
> 
> I'm currently looking at having this done as I've worn contact lenses for 15 years or so and the thought of having nigh on perfect vision from the minute I get up to going to bed is very appealing!
> 
> ...


not had it myself but am tempted, a freind had it done recetly ad says its chaged his life...


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

Not me but the wife. She is really pleased with the results. The only discomfort was a gritty type feeling in the eye for a few hours.


----------



## Stumper (Apr 5, 2009)

My OH had hers done a couple of years ago and says it's the best thing she ever did!

I've neen thinking lately about getting mine done as I've had a couple of half price offers sent to me by Optimax lately.
As much as I want it done, I'm still not 100% sure about going for it.


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

One thing to be aware of is that having laser eye surgery can exclude you from some jobs that are vision critical, such as pilot.

The reason they give is that they cant be sure how long the surgery will last, and if it does go it will be virtually instant. That said, Ive not heard of anyones failing.


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

I had surgery in August 2006. My eyes felt tired and grity for a few days but after that my vision was great, better than 20/20. However, I went to the opticians in December as my eyes have been feeling a little tired lately. Turns out my left eye is at +1 and my right just below that. I've to go back in March to see if theres any improvement, if not they have said they will do it again. Still say its worth it


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Jack said:


> I had surgery in August 2006. My eyes felt tired and grity for a few days but after that my vision was great, better than 20/20. However, I went to the opticians in December as my eyes have been feeling a little tired lately. Turns out my left eye is at +1 and my right just below that. I've to go back in March to see if theres any improvement, if not they have said they will do it again. Still say its worth it


Eve with the surgery peoples eyes change over time, I am so short sighted that as I get older ad get log sighted my eyesight might actually improe LOL


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

I had Ultralase do mine in Nottingham. Do not be fooled by the £395 per eye gimmic either!!

The basic package was £3,000 but they "convinced" me to have the wavefront technology as they said that would reduce glare and the star bursting effect of lights at night time. I think it was a load of B0ll0cks tbh but it cost me an extra £800!

Ultralse will do free corrections for life, unless the deteriation is age related (thats their get out of jail card)

I say go for it, but it does hurts like hell for about 8 hours after having it done :doublesho


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2010)

wife had it done about ten years ago, still perfect, after the op she was watching tv that night, very pleased with results, go for it


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

i had mine dont december 18 2009 - here the link to the chat i had about it worth the read.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=147069

Basically. I would definatly recommend it, the procedure is pain-free, just uncomfortable due to someone faffing with your eye. Hurts after, its pretty expensive, but so so worth it.

Mainly because i wanna become a firefighter and it means one barrier less for me now


----------



## Black-Cat (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks for posting that link! :thumb: It was a good read even though the video was a bit, er, of an eyeopener (sorry, couldn't resist)

I'm still in the early stages of research and what have you but after reading all the positive posts it's made ME feel a little more positive about having the procedure done. Thanks everyone, really appreciate it! :thumb:


----------



## jontymo (Feb 17, 2007)

I had mine done just over 2 years ago at optical express, i had worn glasses or contacts for the best part of 20 years and sworn i would never let anyone do anything to my eyes!!!!
Anyway i gave in and paid approx 3.3k, the worst part of the op was the vacuum cup they put on your eye before the 1st laser cut to the clear part of the eye before the actual laser correction, after that it is easy.
After the op you eyelids want to close as it is a natural reaction to the damage to your eyes. We left Leeds at about 5.30, that night i was a cry baby and needed my misses to put the drops in and i have to admit i was regretting it but by 11pm i managed to open my eyes and see a little of match of the day, the morning after was great i could see the car number plates across the road anyway then it was back to Leeds for a check up and was given 2020 vision and ok to drive.
2 years on and no regrets at all it now seems like another world ago when i wore glasses.

If you do decide to go for it good luck, i'm sure you will not regret it.

Jon


----------



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

wow! now i really want it done iv work glasses for ten years and im so fed up contacts does any one know the best priced places that will still do a good job ?? 

i would love to see whos waving at me on the other side of the road again without my contacts or glasses lol !


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

bakersgal said:


> wow! now i really want it done iv work glasses for ten years and im so fed up contacts does any one know the best priced places that will still do a good job ??
> 
> i would love to see whos waving at me on the other side of the road again without my contacts or glasses lol !


Me too


----------

